# Your chance to play the Addington (again!)....



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2009)

I know it's a long way away, but quite a few of you came along to the Addington earlier this year, taking advantage of a special offer they had at the time.

They have contacted me again to let me know that they are running the deal again this winter albeit at Â£10.00 more. 

I have provisionally booked for 24 players on Tuesday 30th March for 36 holes including a breakfast mid-way.

This will cost Â£60.00

Details for the Addington can be found here....

http://www.addingtongolf.com/

It really is a superb course, and if you haven't played there before you are in for a treat.

I know it is a long way away yet, but the better courses tend to get booked up really early and I wanted to make sure that we got on for the day.

If you are interested, please indicate here and I will keep you informed as to when (and if) I require a deposit off of you.

Rob


----------



## Macster (Aug 20, 2009)

That place does look stunning Rob, would love to play it.

However, I'm not sure it will look as good as the gallery photo's in march, and its a smidge far for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2009)

That place does look stunning Rob, would love to play it.
However, I'm not sure it will look as good as the gallery photo's in march
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate that Chris, but we played it in March of this year and taking everything into account it was still stunning. The greens were fantastic, albeit tricky to read. The only downside is that the trees are a little bare at that time of year but all in all we couldn't complain.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it already Smiffy.

I've played it 4 or 5 times this year and it's not a course you get bored playing.


----------



## slugger (Aug 20, 2009)

that is just silly!







but in a good way!!!


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2009)

It's actually one of the easier holes (if there is such a thing at The Addington) provided you don't duff your 2nd shot into the valley shown.


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 20, 2009)

When I was younger they wouldn't let any Tom , Dick or Harry ( IE me ) on the course.

But Ronnie Corbett used to play there regularly.

Does he still ?

( Is he still alive, even ? )


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes.  A lesser spotted Corbett can still sometimes be seen wandering around the course.  

Now, courtesy of the new owner (a Mr R.N. of whom it has been said!), any Thomas, Richard or Harold can hack their way around if they wish.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 20, 2009)

I should be up for this Rob, looks a cracker!
Please keep us posted, thanks,

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2009)

*SMIFFY
    ROBO
    LEFTIE
    GOLFMMAD*


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a provisional.

Haaven't really thought much about next year yet.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a provisional.

Haaven't really thought much about next year yet.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Murph.
And I promise............you won't bump into RN


*SMIFFY
    ROBO
    LEFTIE
    GOLFMMAD
    MURPHTHEMOG*


----------



## jammydodger (Aug 21, 2009)

I may me moved to come down for this , Bluewater shops dont seem too far away so could drop the missus there happily for 10 hours !! I will see nearer the time but its in my mind


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2009)

And I promise............you won't bump into RN


Click to expand...

Before the current owner bought the club there used to be several Peacocks doing what peacocks do best all over the terrace and around the clubhouse.  These have been removed leaving frequent sightings of this Great Tit strutting around instead and doing what tits do best over all and sundry.  It is a shy creature though and never really looks anyone in the eye.

I think that I preferred the old days - at least you only got it on your shoes.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2009)

And I promise............you won't bump into RN


Click to expand...

Before the current owner bought the club there used to be several Peacocks doing what peacocks do best all over the terrace and around the clubhouse.  These have been removed leaving frequent sightings of this Great Tit strutting around instead and doing what tits do best over all and sundry.  It is a shy creature though and never really looks anyone in the eye.

I think that I preferred the old days - at least you only got it on your shoes.
		
Click to expand...

You really don't like him do you Rog?


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 21, 2009)

And I promise............you won't bump into RN


Click to expand...

Before the current owner bought the club there used to be several Peacocks doing what peacocks do best all over the terrace and around the clubhouse.  These have been removed leaving frequent sightings of this Great Tit strutting around instead and doing what tits do best over all and sundry.  It is a shy creature though and never really looks anyone in the eye.

I think that I preferred the old days - at least you only got it on your shoes.
		
Click to expand...

An ignorant guess ..

Ross Noble ?


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2009)

And I promise............you won't bump into RN


Click to expand...

Before the current owner bought the club there used to be several Peacocks doing what peacocks do best all over the terrace and around the clubhouse.  These have been removed leaving frequent sightings of this Great Tit strutting around instead and doing what tits do best over all and sundry.  It is a shy creature though and never really looks anyone in the eye.

I think that I preferred the old days - at least you only got it on your shoes.
		
Click to expand...

An ignorant guess ..

Ross Noble ?



Click to expand...

A slightly rose tinted entry .... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Noades


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, dear old Ron, you either hate him, or you hate him. Git.

Says it all. 

Brought two solid footy clubs to their knees and beyond.


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, dear old Ron, you either hate him, or you hate him. Git.

Says it all. 

Brought two solid footy clubs to their knees and beyond.
		
Click to expand...

Now I am surprised.

Didn't expect him to still be in the Croydon area.  At least, not alive.


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 23, 2009)

36 holes ?

What sort of deal can you get on a buggy ?


----------



## Leftie (Aug 23, 2009)

36 holes ?

What sort of deal can you get on a buggy ?
		
Click to expand...

You don't need a buggy round there, you wimp.  What's wrong with your horse?


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 24, 2009)

36 holes ?

What sort of deal can you get on a buggy ?
		
Click to expand...

You don't need a buggy round there, you wimp.  What's wrong with your horse?    

Click to expand...

After 10 miles, my chaps start chafing.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 26, 2009)

When I first started playing as a junior me, a mate and my mates dad turned up at the Addington in a battered old van (which was slightly out of place then in the car park!) At least the pro was friendly and had a good chuckle when we asked him whether we were at Addington Court!

Count me in please if there are spaces.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2009)

Count me in please if there are spaces.
		
Click to expand...


*SMIFFY 
    ROBO 
    LEFTIE 
    GOLFMMAD 
    MURPHTHEMOG 
    PIEMAN*

Looks like there were spaces


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2009)

Latest players list....

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MAGIC)
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY)
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)

Still have 10 more spaces if anyone else is interested in a days golf on a fantastic course....


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2009)

Latest attendees list..

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY)
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY)
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) 

Still 8 places available.
Â£60.00 for 36 holes including lunch.
Tees booked from 8.30am and 1.30pm.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm very interested...I used to have lessons there when I was a lad - it's a superb course.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm very interested...I used to have lessons there when I was a lad - it's a superb course.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want me to add you to the attendees list???


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes please!
It'll be good to meet you guys and to play a top course.  

Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Latest list of attendees..... 


    1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)  
    3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)  
    7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)  
    8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)  
    9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)  
    10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)  
    11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)  
    12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)  
    13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)  
    14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)  
    16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC)  
    17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC)  
    18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)  
    19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)  
    20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)

    Only 4 more places left if anyone else fancies it???? *

Also a review of the Addington for those that are interested......
http://golfclubatlas.com/courses-by-country/england/addington1


----------



## Leftie (Oct 3, 2009)

Smiffy.

Dhan would like to join us.  Please add his name to the list.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2009)

Smiffy.

Dhan would like to join us.  Please add his name to the list.
		
Click to expand...

Will be good to have him along Rog.
He's much better company than you.....and I didn't actually play with him last Thursday


----------



## Leftie (Oct 3, 2009)

He's much better company than you.....and I didn't actually play with him last Thursday  

Click to expand...

Wait till you play with him....


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2009)

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY)
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY)
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC)
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC)
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)

Only two spaces left guys


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2009)

*1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)  
    3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)  
    7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)  
    8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)  
    9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)  
    10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)  
    11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)  
    12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)  
    13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)  
    14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)  
    16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC)  
    17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC)  
    18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)  
    19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)  
    20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)  
    21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)  
    22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)  
    23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC)

    Only one place left now. I will be starting a "reserve" list as no doubt I will get one or two pull out before the day *


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2009)

Have now got the 24 players required but as I say, a reserve list will be started as I am bound to get a few people drop out.
If enough "extra" people wish to play I could try to secure another teeing off slot from the club....

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) 
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) 
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) 
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) 
5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY) 
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED) 
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) 
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) 
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) 
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) 
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED) 
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) 
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) 
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) 
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC) 
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) 
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) 
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) 
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC) 
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) 
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) 
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) 
23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC)
24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC)


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2009)

*1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) 
    2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) 
    3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) 
    4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) 
    5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY) 
    6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED) 
    7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) 
    8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) 
    9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) 
    10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) 
    11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED) 
    12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) 
    13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) 
    14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) 
    15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC) 
    16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) 
    17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) 
    18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) 
    19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC) 
    20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) 
    21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) 
    22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) 
    23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) 
    24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) 

    Reserves
    SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC)*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2009)

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY)
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY)
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC)
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC)
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)
23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC)
24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC)

Reserves
SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC)
HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY)


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2009)

Just another bump in case anybody else is interested in this day....looks like I will be booking another teeing off slot for the four "reserves".....

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MAGIC)
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY)
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC)
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC)
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)
23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC)
24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC)

Reserve list.....

SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC)
HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY)
JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY)
THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC)


----------



## rickg (Dec 15, 2009)

Can you add me please Smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2009)

Can you add me please Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Duly done Rick

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MAGIC)
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY)
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC)
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC)
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)
23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC)
24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC)

Reserve list.....

SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC)
HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY)
JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY)
THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC)
RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY)


----------



## Region3 (Dec 15, 2009)

Can you add me to the reserve list as well please young man


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2009)

I need to check the dates on this, as Mrs might have booked our Florida holiday over this date. I will be disappointed if she has, but at least I will be warm and dry.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you add me to the reserve list as well please young man 

Click to expand...



1 SMIFFY (GOLF MAGIC)
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 MURPHTHEMOG (GOLF MONTHLY)
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC)
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC)
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)
23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC)
24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC)

Reserve list.....

SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC)
HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY)
JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY)
THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC)
RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY)
REGION3 (GOLF MONTHLY)


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sadly I'm out. Going to be tanning myself in sunny Florida.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2009)

Sadly I'm out. Going to be tanning myself in sunny Florida.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that you can't make the day Chris, but given the choice I think that I'd rather be in Florida! Hope you have a great time mate.

List now amended.

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY)
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC)
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC)
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC)
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)
23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC)
24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC)

Reserve list.....


HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY)
JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY)
THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC)
RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY)
REGION3 (GOLF MONTHLY)


----------



## BushFinder (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Smiffy,
could I go on the reserve list too please!

Thanks,

BushFinder


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Smiffy,
could I go on the reserve list too please!

Thanks,

BushFinder
		
Click to expand...

List now amended......

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY)
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC)
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC)
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC)
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)
23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC)
24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC)

Reserve list.....


HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY)
JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY)
THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC)
RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY)
REGION3 (GOLF MONTHLY) 
BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY)


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2010)

Morning!!

Sorry to bring this up, but the Addington have asked for a Â£10.00 per head deposit to secure the day. Normally I'd pay the whole lot myself and reclaim it on the day, but unfortunately business hasn't been brilliant the last couple of months, and I don't think my old bank balance/credit card will take the pressure.

On that basis, can I ask everybody who wishes to play in this event to forward me a Â£10.00 deposit cheque, made payable to "The Addington Golf Club" to the following address.

MR R SMITH
72 DORSET ROAD
BEXHILL ON SEA
EAST SUSSEX
TN40 1SQ

If you could write your site "nickname" on the back of the cheque that would help me a great deal.

I will, of course, post names up as a receipt as and when I receive them.
Don't worry if you are only shown on the "reserve" list. You will get a game due to either people pulling out/me being able to book sufficient extra tee times.

Your prompt attention would be appreciated

Any questions please ask.

Many thanks 

Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2010)

Just another bump to remind you all....

*I NEED YOUR DEPOSITS PLEASE LADS. I'VE GOT TO SEND THEM TO THE CLUB BY THE END OF THE MONTH!!!* 

Many thanks
Rob

*P.S. I HAVE MANAGED TO BOOK ANOTHER TEE TIME BUT UNFORTUNATELY THEY COULD NOT GIVE ME A LATER ONE, THEY HAVE TACKED IT ON THE FRONT OF MY BOOKING, SO THE FIRST TEE OFF IS NOW 8.20 AM. VOLUNTEERS FOR AN EARLY START WOULD BE APPRECIATED.*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2010)

Well after seemingly months without any mail, a load of envelopes hit the hallway carpet this morning.

Here is the list of deposits I have received so far.

We now have 28 places available, and I have moved the players up from the reserve lists who's deposits I have received. Don't worry if you are still on the reserve list, please send me your deposit and you will move up the list as and when I receive it.

Please note that 28 is the maximum I can now cater for. It's a case of first deposits received who will get a game. Thanks for your understanding on this.

Please note if you haven't already sent me your deposit....

I HAVE GOT TO SEND THESE OFF TO THE ADDINGTON BY THE END OF THE MONTH. THAT LITERALLY GIVES ME TWO MORE WEEKS TO GET THIS ALL SORTED. PLEASE SEND ME YOUR DEPOSIT OR NOTIFY ME IF YOU CAN NO LONGER MAKE THE MEET BEFORE THEN. YOUR PROMPT ATTENTION TO THIS WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED....

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)
23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC)
24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25. SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
26. HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY)
27. RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
28. THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED

Reserve list.....


JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY)
REGION3 (GOLF MONTHLY)
BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY)


----------



## Leftie (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine and Dhan's just posted.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine went this lunchtime.

The woman in the post office looked at me like I'd just asked her for Weasel on toast when I asked if I could just buy one stamp instead of a book 
It's a long timer since I bought a stamp!

Thanks for organising it Smiffy, you definitely shouldn't have to buy any drinks on the day


----------



## Leftie (Jan 14, 2010)

you definitely shouldn't have to buy any drinks on the day 

Click to expand...

You obviously have never played with him.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 15, 2010)

Smiffy - will pop the cheque in the post you you later.

Cheers


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheque is in the post today.  With the state of the postal service - should be with you some time in 2011.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jan 15, 2010)

Rob, 

Sent you a PM.

Dave


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2010)

Rob, 

Sent you a PM.

Dave
		
Click to expand...

And PM received Dave. Look forward to receiving your deposits mate. I will add your playing partner to the list as and when.....  

Received a few more deposits today, it's now looking like this

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11. ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)
23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25. SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
26. HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY)
27. RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
28. THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED

Reserve list.....


JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY)
REGION3 (GOLF MONTHLY) 
BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY)
GUY (GOLF MONTHLY)
DEAN ELLIOT999 (GOLF MONTHLY)


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2010)

Lots more deposits arrived today. Many, many thanks for sorting them out so quickly.
The latest list looks like this....

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
4 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
5 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
6 NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
7 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
8 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
9 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
10 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
11. REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
12. GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
13. BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
14. PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
15. RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
16. LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
17. NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
18. PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
19. IAN (GOLF MAGIC)
20. AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
21. DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
22. ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
23. DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
24. LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
25. SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
26. HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
27. RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 
28. THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) *DEPOSIT RECEIVED* 

Reserve list.....


JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY)
REGION3 (GOLF MONTHLY) 
BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY)
BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry about this.
Due to a few "typos" I have amended the list and this is now shown below.
As soon as I recieve a deposit, a name will move from the reserve list onto the main list. Bit easier to keep track of it like this!

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY)  *Deposit Received thanks* 
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC)  *Deposit Received thanks* 

Reserve list.....

GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY)
DEAN ELLIOT 999 (GOLF MONTHLY) 
BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY)
BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY)
RICHARD SIMS (GOLF MAGIC)
PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
IAN (GOLF MAGIC)


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2010)

A couple more deposits received today, thanks lads.
Updated list is now looking like this....

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED


Reserve list.....


DEAN ELLIOT 999 (GOLF MONTHLY) 
BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY)
BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
IAN (GOLF MAGIC)


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2010)

Received your deposit today Dean so you are now in the main list mate....thanks

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
24 DEANELLIOT999 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED


Reserve list.....


BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY)
BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED)
ALAN BANNISTER (UNATTACHED)
NORMAN PORRITT (UNATTACHED)
RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED)
GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)
PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC)
IAN (GOLF MAGIC)


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks like I am going to have to book another tee time for this lads, so if there is anyone else interested in coming along there may well be a couple of spare places available. Â£60.00 the day including lunch. A real cracker of a course, one of the nicest (and wierdest!) you'll play. Some holes that you won't believe!
If you are interested, please let me know.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2010)

Latest deposit situation...

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED 
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
24 DEANELLIOT999 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25 BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
26 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
27 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
28 RUBEN RIPLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
29 PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED


Reserve list.....
GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED)

Greg contacted me yesterday, just needs to get final conformation from work but it looks like he will be joining us.

2 extra players would be great to give us 32 in total and 8x4 balls, if not we will have to have 2x3 balls go out first followed by the 6x4 balls.
If there is anybody else (maximum 2) who fancies joining us at this late stage, please let me know.
Rob


----------



## CrapHacker (Jan 25, 2010)

What was the confirmed date again? ( No I can't be RRRRRRsd to read back through 4 pages to find it )


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2010)

What was the confirmed date again? ( No I can't be RRRRRRsd to read back through 4 pages to find it )



Click to expand...

Tuesday 30th March. 36 holes, Â£60.00 including a "brunch" at lunchtime.
Just 2 spaces left


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Only one place left now as another Golf Magic member has added his name to the list.


Latest deposit situation...

1 SMIFFY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
2 ROBO (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
3 LEFTIE (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
4 SPARKY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
5 JUSTONEUK (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
6 GUY (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
7 NICK GT (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
8 SLAYER (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
9 REGION 3 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
10 BRATTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
11 LGL (KATE) (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
12 NIFTY (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
13 AUBURNWARRIOR (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
14 DHAN (SUNDRIDGE PARK) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
15 ANDY L (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
16 DAVE THE SLICE (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
17 LORDSHIP (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
18 SLUM999 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
19 HERONSGHYLL (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
20 RICKG (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
21 THE CROW (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
22 GOLFMMAD (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
23 PIEMAN (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
24 DEANELLIOT999 (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
25 BUSHFINDER (GOLF MONTHLY) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
26 BOB EAGLE (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
27 RAY TAYLOR (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
28 RUBEN RIPLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
29 PN-WOKINGHAM (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
30 GREG LINDLEY (UNATTACHED) DEPOSIT RECEIVED
31 PAULTAYLOR13 (GOLF MAGIC) DEPOSIT ON WAY


----------

